# I love black & white photography



## luispizarro (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi:

I new to the forum. I love and enjoy b&w photography. I would like any of you send a message. Here I include my personal website with my black and white photographies:

http://www.luispizarrophotogallery.com

Thank you. I hope hear from you soon.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 15, 2008)

nice pict... but wrong section for this post.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 15, 2008)

Ciao Luis, I moved your post to the forum where it belongs, ok?

You get better replies if you link individual photos from your site to here and embed the photo within a post.


----------



## danir (Jun 19, 2008)

Beautiful images there.
Would be happy to see some more if you care to post them here.

Dani.


----------



## luispizarro (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you, Dani. More photographs coming soon...
Best regards,

Luis.


----------

